# Poachers that shot 18 Redheads over limit, Justice was served today!!!



## Deltabullcan (Jan 24, 2011)

Well, here is the info on the two punks that decided to shoot 18 redheads in WigWam Bay. They went before THE JUDGE this morning and got hammered. Travis Vennex, 22 years of age and Timothy Diehl,22 years of age, both of Kawkawlin, Mi went before Judge Yenior in District Court, Standish, Michigan this morning. Travis and Timothy were not very happy. 5 DAYS IN JAIL, 625.00 COURT FEES/FINES, $4000.00 IN RESTITUTION TO DNR, NO FURTHER HUNTING THIS YEAR AND THE NEXT THREE YEARS!!!!!!!...YES, YES, YES..Iam glad this happened and other poachers BEWARE...CONGRATS to Judge Yenior on his FINE DECISION and upholding the LAW...


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

When, and if, they ever decide to participate in hunting sports again, you can bet your **** they will abide by every rule and regulation that was ever made law. I think maybe a little steep on the restitution, but that's what they should have thought of at the time. I'm sure if they ever witness anyone else not following the rules a RAP call will be made!!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

bobberbill said:


> When, and if, they ever decide to participate in hunting sports again, you can bet your **** they will abide by every rule and regulation that was ever made law. I think maybe a little steep on the restitution, but that's what they should have thought of at the time. I'm sure if they ever witness anyone else not following the rules a RAP call will be made!!


Sorry, but I disagree. These "kids" were repeat offenders, and licenses and regulations mean nothing to them. And the restitution means nothing either. Family members will pony up, just like undoubtedly the other legal offenses they, or other family members, have committed. Family members were probably in court saying "poor little Travis and Timmy...they're good kids, but just made this one mistake". How many times have we seen this movie before??? Sorry to sound cynical, but these kids were repeaters, and knew darn well what they were doing. They have no conscience, or concern for getting caught again. Count on it...they will be right back out there hunting and violating, maybe not this year, but next for sure.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

OH and regarding the poll, you need one more option in the voting..."not harsh enough". Personally I think they should've gotten a lot more being that they were repeat offenders. Lifetime license suspension perhaps? And the $4000 restitution? That's just a tad over $200 per bird.


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm with the "not harsh enough" button


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

Not harsh enough,lifetime ban from hunting would have been just right.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i'd say thats the first time i read a punishment and it was pretty good. most are on the weak side. judge did alright with that one by me.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Pretty good, woulda liked to see a little more $$ and loss of privlage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i'd say thats the first time i read a punishment and it was pretty good. most are on the weak side. judge did alright with that one by me.


don't get me wrong...I applaud this judge. One of the best judgements I can recall. Still think it could've been even stiffer, but it's a good one no doubt. I was just disagreeing with the poster who said these idiots will never do it again. They did it before, and this time they got caught...this time. Guessing this is a family affair, and they aren't the only violators in their clan.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i'd say thats the first time i read a punishment and it was pretty good. most are on the weak side. judge did alright with that one by me.




Gotta agree. In our society we do have a cruel and unusual punishment thing. They got what they deserve IF, they had their gear taken too.

We are talking about a renewable resource. 

I know it's easy to point and say "NO QUARTER!!" but face it, they got a good dose of reality and someone will hopefully guide them better after bailing them out.

They just need to continue to get a ration of crap for a while to remind them of what's right and wrong. That's on all the rest of us.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

LoBrass said:


> ...They just need to continue to get a ration of crap for a while to remind them of what's right and wrong. That's on all the rest of us.


Especially those who are up in the Kawkawlin/Linwood area, and who may know these kids. Public humiliation would be a great fate for them. But again, I suspect this is not the first time this family has dealt with violations of this type...just my guess.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Good to hear. Clearly the message has been sent


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

Would like to seen a harsher punishment, like 5-10 years of no hunting. At least they got something to think about next time and I am willing to bet will happen. Some people just dont learn.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Someone else's idea but worth saying again: they should also perform community service at Nyanquing and /or Fish Point.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

That is pretty good.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

just ducky - Please quit calling them "kids" they are adults, grown men responsible for their own actions. They are not "kids" and were not, nor should have been treated as such.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Restitution should have been a minimum of $5,000.00 and at least 5 years no hunting. I'm OK with everything else


----------



## Deltabullcan (Jan 24, 2011)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Someone else's idea but worth saying again: they should also perform community service at Nyanquing and /or Fish Point.


I have to disagree with that. I don't think they should ever be allowed on a Managed Waterfowl Unit period...Let them work by hand digging the Pine River channel out deeper!!!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

just ducky said:


> OH and regarding the poll, you need one more option in the voting..."*not harsh enough*". Personally I think they should've gotten a lot more being that they were repeat offenders. Lifetime license suspension perhaps? And the $4000 restitution? That's just a tad over $200 per bird.


Definitely agree! Would be nice to see them loose hunting privileges for 5 or 10 years but they would probably just hunt illegally anyhow. Nice to see some justice!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I think that the penalty was okay. I just can't understand why they would overkill ducks it is not like they are all that great to eat anyway. There is better food on the wild game buffet. I am not encouraging what they did but those are pretty expensive crows.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

flighthunter said:


> I'm sure if they get "butt hurt" by Bubba during their short prison stint, they will absolutely second guess their actions next time.


Probably not going to happen with 5 days in county jail.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

flighthunter said:


> I'm sure if they get "butt hurt" by Bubba during their short prison stint, they will absolutely second guess their actions next time.


If not I'm sure someone will tell them they got a pretty mouth!
Start the banjo music please!


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

Wait a minute-isn't there another shoe that can be dropped on these guys in the Federal courts? Waterfowl are also subject to federal jusidiction.


----------



## gaustin (Jan 14, 2009)

Swamp Boss said:


> Wait a minute-isn't there another shoe that can be dropped on these guys in the Federal courts? Waterfowl are also subject to federal jusidiction.


 
I asked this same very question in an earlier thread when this first came on the forum. Anybody know if they will have another court date with the Feds?????


----------



## swedish pimpple (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't agree with what they did not at all I think they got what they deserved they are adults and should act like one and be treated like one but wow some of these comments are pretty childish if you ask me we are not perfect at all so don't act like you are I'm not either deffinetly made some mistakes in my life I'm 39 now with a family and have learned allot but at 22 I was right and no one could tellme different so I pray to God that they have learned from there wrong doing this time and become great hunters and dothingsby the law and enjoy the great outdoors as we do,God gave us all a chance give wen a breaklet them do there time move on get over it and kill someducks amen


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

gaustin said:


> I asked this same very question in an earlier thread when this first came on the forum. Anybody know if they will have another court date with the Feds?????



In my experience, based on what happened in the state court, probably not.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

swedish pimpple said:


> I don't agree with what they did not at all I think they got what they deserved they are adults and should act like one and be treated like one but wow some of these comments are pretty childish if you ask me we are not perfect at all so don't act like you are I'm not either deffinetly made some mistakes in my life I'm 39 now with a family and have learned allot but at 22 I was right and no one could tellme different so I pray to God that they have learned from there wrong doing this time and become great hunters and dothingsby the law and enjoy the great outdoors as we do,God gave us all a chance give wen a breaklet them do there time move on get over it and kill someducks amen


I almost passed out from a lack of oxygen reading this.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Nuff Daddy said:


> I almost passed out from a lack of oxygen reading this.



I know, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

lol punctuation helps so much some times. I get his point and agree with what he said (i think) however.


----------



## kcaramat (Nov 29, 2009)

Hooray !!!


----------



## swedish pimpple (Feb 4, 2009)

I am not saying they are right at all they deserve what they got but come on men lets not hang em, lets hope they learned this time that's all im saying, nuff daddy you must be perfect never made mistakes that's sad to think that way sorry about the punctuation lol


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Sent from my Torque using Ohub Campfire mobile app

May as well jump on the hate wagon:
Should have frozen the ducks and fed em to the perps during their jail stay. Boiled and without seasoning.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

swedish pimpple said:


> I am not saying they are right at all they deserve what they got but come on men lets not hang em, lets hope they learned this time that's all im saying, nuff daddy you must be perfect never made mistakes that's sad to think that way sorry about the punctuation lol


You're misinterpreting what we're saying (at least what I'm saying). Yes, we've all made mistakes. No one is saying we haven't. And if this were an honest mistake, then so be it. But these guys were repeaters, who've been caught before. Big difference!!! I do hope this teaches them a lesson, but past experience with repeaters, and their familes, tells me otherwise.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Nuff Daddy said:


> I almost passed out from a lack of oxygen reading this.


:lol::lol::lol:

I was hearing Lloyd Bridges from the old "Airplane" movie....."looks like I picked a bad day to quit drinking!" :evilsmile


----------



## Deltabullcan (Jan 24, 2011)

just ducky said:


> $4000 EACH is different than the original information posted. Makes a big difference. I'm starting to warm to this whole thing...it was a good sentence. However I still maintain that there's a very good chance these idiots will be back out there violating. Probably overlimit of undersized walleyes on the bay in another month.


 What, Nobody beleived the outcome that I posted? I quess some took it as a combined..They were treated equally...I was at the court Nov 17th also. I wish I had a camera with me and would of taken a picture of them..


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Deltabullcan said:


> What, Nobody beleived the outcome that I posted? I quess some took it as a combined..They were treated equally...I was at the court Nov 17th also. I wish I had a camera with me and would of taken a picture of them..


I wish they would have got charged with the additional 10 to 15 birds that washed in a few days later that were never reported. Bastards make me sick.


----------



## Deltabullcan (Jan 24, 2011)

I just noticed the poll I had attached to this post. I see there were 7 people that thought the outcome was harsh. Why people think this is beyond me, but I beleive they are not weathered waterfowlers or financially don't contribute to waterfowl maybe....Think of all the multi millions of dollars every year waterfowlers and orgs like DU/Delta Waterfowl contribute to the conservation of wetlands that benefit waterfowl and other species. ...Waterfowlers, government, etc have a huge amount of money invested in habitat for these birds. So we can enjoy the sport of waterfowling.. When a couple of punks go out and just want to shoot their guns and have no regard for the laws on waterfowling, I find it very hard to digest. They got what they had coming. The judge in this case is a true conservationist and hunter himself, along with family members. He did the right thing by guidelines and had the authority to do it...I totally agree with what the outcome was..


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

swedish pimpple said:


> I am not saying they are right at all they deserve what they got but come on men lets not hang em, lets hope they learned this time that's all im saying, nuff daddy you must be perfect never made mistakes that's sad to think that way sorry about the punctuation lol



I'm pretty sure I agree with you.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

sswhitelightning said:


> I wish they would have got charged with the additional 10 to 15 birds that washed in a few days later that were never reported. Bastards make me sick.



All stringers up the same way? That sucks man.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Sounds like they're good shots!
Isn't there high unemployment in this state? Why can't a guy poach an extra duck or 18 to "feed his starving family"?
My only addy would have been tethers for the next 3 years that are gunpowder residue sensitive.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Nuff Daddy said:


> All stringers up the same way? That sucks man.


Yup. Another hunter told me he had found them and left them on the bay. I went looking for them to give to the co, but my search was empty. A good show of how that hunter could have helped yet again. Imagine 22 birds vs lets say 32 to 40 birds. God knows how many they actually killed.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

sswhitelightning said:


> Yup. Another hunter told me he had found them and left them on the bay. I went looking for them to give to the co, but my search was empty. A good show of how that hunter could have helped yet again. Imagine 22 birds vs lets say 32 to 40 birds. God knows how many they actually killed.


Again, reinforcing why I'm taking the position I am. Yes, god knows....


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

We caught Swan poachers a few years ago and they got off light compared to these two thugs!


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

sswhitelightning said:


> Yup. Another hunter told me he had found them and left them on the bay. I went looking for them to give to the co, but my search was empty. A good show of how that hunter could have helped yet again. Imagine 22 birds vs lets say 32 to 40 birds. God knows how many they actually killed.


Sad, hardly first timers pulling this stunt. They got off light.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Deltabullcan said:


> What, Nobody beleived the outcome that I posted? I quess some took it as a combined..They were treated equally...I was at the court Nov 17th also. I wish I had a camera with me and would of taken a picture of them..


yeah I admit, I misinterpreted what you posted. I thought you meant the $4k was a combined penalty. Sorry.


----------



## Jimbone (Nov 4, 2011)

Is their pictures posted somewhere so that if they offend prior to their ban being up then others can report them?


----------



## kcaramat (Nov 29, 2009)

If you want to see a picture of them, they are both on facebook. Maybe you can even send them a message. Looks like one of them even owns a business.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Does the $4000 cover all the poaching they have each done since the last time they got pinched? Oh wait, I'm sure this was the first time they **** just a couple over since then.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

kcaramat said:


> If you want to see a picture of them, they are both on facebook. Maybe you can even send them a message. Looks like one of them even owns a business.


yeah i looked them up when this was posted few days ago. could only find one of them tho, other couldn't find.


----------



## kcaramat (Nov 29, 2009)

Check the friends of the one you found. The other one is right there.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

kcaramat said:


> Check the friends of the one you found. The other one is right there.


ah yes. well done kcar. as i figured, i have many mutual friends with that one. I had heard he was a racer. I'm heavily involved with the mx racing in mid-michigan so i've been trying to figure out who he was. now i know.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> ah yes. well done kcar. as i figured, i have many mutual friends with that one. I had heard he was a racer. I'm heavily involved with the mx racing in mid-michigan so i've been trying to figure out who he was. now i know.



I'll have to look again. Couldn't find him either. I had a few mutual friends with the other one. I'm sure I'll have a few with the MX one too.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Nuff Daddy said:


> I'll have to look again. Couldn't find him either. I had a few mutual friends with the other one. I'm sure I'll have a few with the MX one too.


yeah he's a regular at MPX. i don't go there as its outlaw track so i don't know the regulars for that area much.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

What business does the one own? I want to make sure he never gets my money


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

Man, I'm sure glad nobody on here is a judge. Lots of what if and hang em high sentiment. Sure they got caught, doesn't mean they'll do it again. Some people learn from their mistakes. Give them the benefit of the doubt. If they mess up again then you can revoke for life and hang em high.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

ohhiitznik said:


> Man, I'm sure glad nobody on here is a judge. Lots of what if and hang em high sentiment. Sure they got caught, doesn't mean they'll do it again. Some people learn from their mistakes. Give them the benefit of the doubt. If they mess up again then you can revoke for life and hang em high.


You do realize this was thier second time?
Are you the 3 strikes thier out kinda guy?
A extra bird I could understand but not as many as they were over!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Honkkilla59 said:


> You do realize this was thier second time?
> Are you the 3 strikes thier out kinda guy?
> A extra bird I could understand but not as many as they were over!


 Geez this is getting ridiculous! Does no one read the original info to know that these are not "innocent mistake, first-timers"? If I hear one more person say "everyone makes a mistake...give them a break" I'm gonna lose my breakfast!

As I said many times aleady, yes, none of us are perfect, and yes, we've all made mistakes in our lives. But I learned from mine. These bozo's apparently did not. Case closed.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Whether they do or whether they don't ever violate again is immaterial - they got punished for what they did while taking into account their past practices. 

Part of publicizing the outcome of the case is to discourage others from similar acts as well as promote the success and efficiency of the Conservation Officers.

Judging by the responses on this thread, I think both objectives have been made - in Spades


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

The Doob said:


> Whether they do or whether they don't ever violate again is immaterial - they got punished for what they did while taking into account their past practices.
> 
> Part of publicizing the outcome of the case is to discourage others from similar acts as well as promote the success and efficiency of the Conservation Officers.
> 
> Judging by the responses on this thread, I think both objectives have been made - in Spades


Agree...generally. But "publicizing" only goes so far. Yeah, it makes "Mlive" and some newspapers, but the element that does these kinds of things doesn't watch Mlive articles, or surf M-S.com. Be nice if this were broadcast widely somehow so that everyone knew the outcome. Then I would agree with you that it was more of a deterrent.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

The Doob said:


> Whether they do or whether they don't ever violate again is immaterial - they got punished for what they did while taking into account their past practices.
> 
> Part of publicizing the outcome of the case is to discourage others from similar acts as well as promote the success and efficiency of the Conservation Officers.
> 
> Judging by the responses on this thread, I think both objectives have been made - in Spades


agree, only stipulation i wish they woulda added is the fine be paid before they can get their license privileges back. I'm guessing they don't have $4,000 laying around and even if they do they will opt for some kind of payment plan....which will take like 5yrs to pay.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> agree, only stipulation i wish they woulda added is the fine be paid before they can get their license privileges back. I'm guessing they don't have $4,000 laying around and even if they do they will opt for some kind of payment plan....which will take like 5yrs to pay.


my guess is someone in their "extended family" does have $4k laying around, probably from profits of yesterday's B & E they did. These families stick together...it's generational.


----------



## fishnbob (Oct 20, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> agree, only stipulation i wish they woulda added is the fine be paid before they can get their license privileges back. I'm guessing they don't have $4,000 laying around and even if they do they will opt for some kind of payment plan....which will take like 5yrs to pay.


Judge Yenior gave them one year to pay the $4000 and told them they would not be released from jail until the fines and costs were paid.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

hah. judge on top of it, my bad. well done.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

We seriously owe this judge a christmas card. :lol:


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

fishnbob said:


> Judge Yenior gave them one year to pay the $4000 and told them they would not be released from jail until the fines and costs were paid.


Applause


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Deltabullcan said:


> I just noticed the poll I had attached to this post. I see there were 7 people that thought the outcome was harsh. Why people think this is beyond me, but I beleive they are not weathered waterfowlers or financially don't contribute to waterfowl maybe....Think of all the multi millions of dollars every year waterfowlers and orgs like DU/Delta Waterfowl contribute to the conservation of wetlands that benefit waterfowl and other species. ...Waterfowlers, government, etc have a huge amount of money invested in habitat for these birds. So we can enjoy the sport of waterfowling.. When a couple of punks go out and just want to shoot their guns and have no regard for the laws on waterfowling, I find it very hard to digest. They got what they had coming. The judge in this case is a true conservationist and hunter himself, along with family members. He did the right thing by guidelines and had the authority to do it...I totally agree with what the outcome was..


A thoughtful man is rarely part of the mob.


----------



## Deltabullcan (Jan 24, 2011)

Well, those two poachers are now "INTERNATIONAL", my buddy in Ontario asked me about it...Alot of talk of these two punks at the LSC Clubs.:lol::lol:


----------

